# date for ohio meet



## RhinoL&L (Jan 2, 2007)

Well it looks like we will be having our meet and greet in mansfield. I thought I would start a poll to see what dates would work for everyone. If you guys have another date not on here just tell us in your post. Hopefully this poll isnt too stupid lol


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

I am all in for the 15th between noon-2 is perfect. I liked the applebee's idea in the other thread


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Either day is all right with me. And apple b's is good for me.


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

BUMP Free Bump


----------



## RhinoL&L (Jan 2, 2007)

just thought to give it bump!!!!!!!!


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

bump bump bump


----------



## RhinoL&L (Jan 2, 2007)

Here is another bump!


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Lets get a time and date set in stone here guys. The snow will be flying any day now.Then another year will go by with out a meet and greet. Steve


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

I Agree with steve


----------



## RhinoL&L (Jan 2, 2007)

so do i! GET THIS DONE!


----------



## Pirsch (Jun 1, 2007)

Ok...Everyone is going to meet and camp at Clappers Place... He's providing the Beef/Beer/Broads! Take your pick on the order you wish them!


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

ttt up she goes


----------



## daveintoledo (Oct 5, 2005)

*wish i could go...*

but ill be there next year, would love to buy each and every one of you a beer


----------



## RhinoL&L (Jan 2, 2007)

Bump... ok so can we get this set up? im good with dec 15 at 12-2 eitehre time is good. 

Do we have a place? 

I like that idea of the applebees right of the exit. we ned you imput!!!!


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

The 15th is fine, 12-2 is good and applebee's works. I need to know asap, so the wifey can have the day off and come down with me. 

Is everyone going to drive their trucks?? Or drive whatever?


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Good for me and most likely will drive the truck down.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Well, if everyone does drive their trucks, we can put them together into a big Ohio meet picture!!! Wouldnt that be cool?


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

That works for me Tom you bring the camera? I'll bring mine also for some pics. Steve


----------



## RhinoL&L (Jan 2, 2007)

sounds good. now we just have to get everyone else on here to give an answer


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Sounds good, whos bringing the girls??


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

f250man;443731 said:


> That works for me Tom you bring the camera? I'll bring mine also for some pics. Steve


I will bring my digi cam. It also takes some video too.

Ronnie, I thought you were gonna bring the girls??


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Tom, u know me I can hook us up.


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Clapper&Company;443802 said:


> Sounds good, whos bringing the girls??


I thought you were bringing Shawn with you? lol Sorry Shawn could not resist that one. Since he cancelled your date this weekend. :waving:


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Is that any way to talk to the guys you look up to ???


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Shoot I have to look up to everyone when I am not standing on the steps or a ladder. :waving:


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

LOL, its ok buddy, you can stand beside me at the meet, I'll make sure no one picks on you. 

P.S. I bet your make a great arm rest !!!!


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

That's funny Ron. 

I will bring my truck and I guess I will have to pull Shawn's f250 up there with my truck. Since it seems like we are bringing our trucks up. Wait that is all I have.


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Well you know JP, How are you going to chain down his truck?? With all that FF he has to put on it to keep it from rusting, 

1. it might not stay on the trailer
2. you might need Hazmat endorsement to haul it 



Also Dont worry Jp, were get you a booster seat, at the bar so u will fit in w/ the rest of us!!!1


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

I thought I was going to bring my son's high chair for JP??? I think he might get Napoleon syndrom and start kicking all of our butts, lol


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

No need for the booster seat or high chair fellas. I will just carry my phone books in from the truck. :waving:


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

LOL he might



JP That is funny!!! Point for JP, 

Ok now its time to pick on shawn!!!


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Clapper&Company;443973 said:


> LOL he might
> 
> JP That is funny!!! Point for JP,
> 
> Ok now its time to pick on shawn!!!


Shawn just showed up we better get off here before he decides to take it out on us. :waving:


----------



## RhinoL&L (Jan 2, 2007)

haha yeah jp sees me coming!!! now everyone has to go and hide lol


----------



## RhinoL&L (Jan 2, 2007)

So whats the deal are we shooting for the 15 at around 12 at the applebees or what?


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Sure as long as the Ford is gonna make it!!!! But with all of that fluid film on the truck, it should just cut right through the wind!!!! Do you have a hazmat cert. for all that fluid film on the heap??


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Shawn that is the plan it looks like. Who was the one that lives there? Have not seen them in awhile. He is suppose to be out of school I think.


----------



## RhinoL&L (Jan 2, 2007)

who lives where? the guy in mansfield


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

RhinoL&L;444036 said:


> who lives where? the guy in mansfield


Yeah who was it Frostysnow? We need him to make contact with applebees and let them know we have a group coming. Also we should have a firm number to give to them as well. Don't they take reservations? Anybody know this for sure?


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Yes, Applebee's takes reservations. Count for two from me


----------



## RhinoL&L (Jan 2, 2007)

i think thats who it was not sure but i think you may be able to make reservations

Anyone else? where did everyone go?


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Yes they do !!!!

If every one whos is going RSVP's by sending me a PM, i'll set it up..


I'll make reservations for the Ohio Knuter Valve Company Inc.


----------



## RhinoL&L (Jan 2, 2007)

check pm in a minute


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

should we start another thread stating that this is done deal with date and time or just keep posting about it in all of our threads or we can put it in our signatures to remind everyone. I like the signature idea myself. we have way to many threads going on to keep up with.


----------



## RhinoL&L (Jan 2, 2007)

I agree with you JP. Im working on my sig now well what do we want to put


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

JP

I think we need to make a new one, we should ask the MOD to close all of theses!!!


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Clapper&Company;444062 said:


> JP
> 
> I think we need to make a new one, we should ask the MOD to close all of theses!!!


If they close won't we lose our post counts then? We don't want Tom to go back under 1000 then


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

JP, no its just locks them so no one else can post on these


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

RhinoL&L;444060 said:


> I agree with you JP. Im working on my sig now well what do we want to put


If we start a new thread we can still put it in our signature.


----------



## RhinoL&L (Jan 2, 2007)

JP, your going right? Im not good with sirections so i might need to follow you!


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Clapper&Company;444065 said:


> JP, no its just locks them so no one else can post on these


That is fine we can do that then. Also put it in our signature as well.


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

RhinoL&L;444068 said:


> JP, your going right? Im not good with sirections so i might need to follow you!


It looks like you are not good with spelling either. Who is the English teacher up there now? I need to call them. lol yep the plan is to be there unless we all get snow.


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Jp its The not He LOL

Well spelling and picking bad trucks


----------



## RhinoL&L (Jan 2, 2007)

No I have the ability to spell and use correct grammar if necessary, it just takes a little more work from my cerebral cortex and frontal lobe. 

That is what i can talk like but it takes too long and i have to type very fast to keep up with you guys... since i peck and dont type the right way, i make errors so i can keep up your guys pace lol!


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

It looks as if you better take the typing class too then.


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Well shawn, if you cant keep with the big dogs take notes !!!


You will never beable to keep up with a ford!!!


----------



## RhinoL&L (Jan 2, 2007)

yeah typing class in elementary school never went so well....


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

since it was suggested, the date has been set and a new thread started, I have closed this thread


----------

